# Animal rescues



## Fainter

I recently had a bad experience with an animal rescue and wanted to warn people to be careful falling for a sob story and agreeing to take in someone else's animal that is no longer wanted.

A local animal breeder contacted me and told me that she had been contacted repeatedly by a woman who wanted someone to take over her pet rabbit.  I agreed to talk to her and look at the rabbit.  When she brought it over she talked in a rambling disjointed fashion for about an hour about all the things she does with the rabbit to make it feel happy and all of its requirements.  I finally got out of her at the end that she was getting rid of it because her children lost interest and she was allergic.  

She asked me if it was alright if she brought the children over from time to time to visit the rabbit and wanted me to notify her if it died so they wouldn't come over and find out that way.  

The rabbit did nicely for about two weeks and then became listless and died in 24 hours.  I called the woman as a courtesy to tell her and she went ballistic on me, even calling back a few hours later and ranting at my secretarty because I had buried it in the compost pile instead of next to Michael Jackson or something and wanted to come over and retrieve the body so she could erect a memorial to to it someplace.  I also found out that the rabbit may have been much older than she told me. 

I have not called her back on that because if she comes over now she will just cause an unpleasant scene and I don't need to deal with that.  

I no sooner finished that saga than someone came over who wanted me to take two male fainting goats, since I have those.   Having learned from that experience I refused, plus that would give me too many males running around and I don't relish have to fix them and have no place really to isolate them right away to make sure they don't have any diseases.

Be careful out there!


----------



## jhm47

It has been my experience that most (but by no means all) of these animal rescue/animal rights individuals are quite disconnected from reality.  They anthropomorphize all living beings, and cannot fathom that other creatures do not have the same feelings and rights as humans.  

Most think that predators kill other animals humanely and quickly.  This is most definitely NOT true.  I have witnessed coyotes eating the flesh of calves, and pulling the intestines out of them, while the calf is bellowing and trying to get away.  The coyotes could not care less if the calf is suffering.  

Don't get me wrong, I hate to see any animal suffer needlessly, but many times things get carried way too far.  For instance, some people feel that removing tails from sheep is inhumane.  If they could see the suffering that a long-tailed sheep undergoes when it gets maggots under it's long tail, they would change their minds.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> ranting at my secretarty because I had buried it in the compost pile instead of next to Michael Jackson or something and wanted to come over and retrieve the body so she could erect a memorial to to it someplace.


one day you are going to laugh hilariously over this. but i know that today is not the day. when you are ready to giggle let us know and we'll all have a knee slapper with you.

until then

oh geez - this is something. i believe that people are crazy. especially these kind of people. and its worse knowing that you were trying to HELP someone. i agree with jhm47 - little bun-wunnie, the dearly departed, was by definition livestock and sometimes they just up and die...and this gal, bless her heart, sounds a bit unhinged. 

only one thing to do - dont answer her calls and lock the gate. 

let us know when you're ready to laugh - or have to get a restraining order - we're behind you. someday i'll tell you about the rescue 'hard to place ham'....


----------



## Fainter

I should have know to stay away from someone whose actual first name was ...... are you ready for this.......  "BUFFY".


----------



## freemotion

Many years ago someone gave my father 5 chickens because their suburban neighbors were complaining about the noise, smell, whatever, I was a little kid at the time.

There must've been some miscommunication, because my dad brought those chickens straight into our suburban garage and killed them all and we ate them.

The people asked how were the chickens and my farmboy dad answered honestly.....that is when he found out that they thought they were giving him the hens for pets.... 

Could've been worse for bunny-wunny.  Not long after the hens, we started raising rabbits for meat.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

hee hee hee yep it could have been worse for bun-wunnie.. hee hee hee

i keep getting a laugh about the craigslist ads for people who advertise their livestock "for pets not for eating' like they have some jurisdiction over them once the money exchanges hands. 

we have a couple of 'farm animal rescue' places around here - i'm tempted to show up with the truck and load up. but then we might be picketed if/when they do a follow up visit. hee hee hee

Fainter - i think you are an awfully good sport. hope that gal just forgets about you. 

good luck!


----------



## Imissmygirls

I recently tried to GIVE away 5 leghorn roosters on CraigsList. The only response I got gave me the aura of cockfighting.  I'll slit the darn birds' throats first. At least it will be merciful.
( anyone in eastern PA want chicken soup?)


----------



## Fainter

Supposedly you can sell the roosters to passing Mexicans.  They will pay up to ten dollars each for a live bird.  I'm not sure if they use them for fighting or not.  They may use the bird as a practice for their fighting cocks and then eat them.   ALso, Asians particularly like the darker plumage birds for eating.


----------



## nightshade

most of them are out of their minds. 

The main local dog rescue here has an anti hunting dog rule. If you adopt a dog from them that is a hunting breed you must sign a form saying you will never hunt it. And if you are caught doing so they can come seize the animal and any other dogs you have on site because using a dog to hunt is cruel to the dog.  

Imissmygirls are they friendly roos? I wont keep a mean one but I had 16 roos going into winter, then the coyotes got most of them. Moving to the new farm though and always have room for more lol


----------



## freemotion

nightshade said:
			
		

> most of them are out of their minds.
> 
> The main local dog rescue here has an anti hunting dog rule. If you adopt a dog from them that is a hunting breed you must sign a form saying you will never hunt it. And if you are caught doing so they can come seize the animal and any other dogs you have on site because using a dog to hunt is cruel to the dog.


What?!?!?!  They could come take my poodle when I tell him to "go get that mousie!" and he kills a chipmunk??


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

a gal on the chicken site was denied adopting a bunny b/c she worked during the day AND IT WOULD BE ALONE!

 ha ha ha ha ha people are nuts.

again, i'm a-gonna back up my big old truck at the rescue, work up some tears and tell 'em i'm just a-gonna love love love all them free farm animals... for breakfast, lunch, and dinner...

hee hee hee

honestly i think people are nuts. 

;-)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> a gal on the chicken site was denied adopting a bunny b/c she worked during the day AND IT WOULD BE ALONE!


That is how the shelters here are. But, if you don't work you can't adopt because how will you be able to care for the animal? Then they cry because they have so many animals? CRAZY!



			
				nightshade said:
			
		

> The main local dog rescue here has an anti hunting dog rule. If you adopt a dog from them that is a hunting breed you must sign a form saying you will never hunt it. And if you are caught doing so they can come seize the animal and any other dogs you have on site because using a dog to hunt is cruel to the dog.  barnie


Talk about cruelty to the dog! A good hunting dog has the instinct to hunt and love it. We have many hunting dogs in the area and those dogs are so happy when they are out hunting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Fainter said:
			
		

> Supposedly you can sell the roosters to passing Mexicans.  They will pay up to ten dollars each for a live bird.  I'm not sure if they use them for fighting or not.  They may use the bird as a practice for their fighting cocks and then eat them.   ALso, Asians particularly like the darker plumage birds for eating.


*Please, everyone, refrain from the subject of cock fighting.*


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> Talk about cruelty to the dog! A good hunting dog has the instinct to hunt and love it. We have many hunting dogs in the area and those dogs are so happy when they are out hunting


we've been laughing about this all morning... i guess its better for them to sit inside all day? wow! we'll i guess you could get a coon hound, put a little sweater on him, and carry him around in a purse all day? hee hee hee hee hee

people are crazy. and so are hunting dogs who wear little sweaters
;-)


----------



## mully

LOL funny how "crazy" is not limited to one place ..it is everywhere!!


----------



## ksalvagno

while there are the extreme rescues out there, there are just as many good, reasonable rescues too! 

Last year we took in a dog from a neighbor. When they asked if the kids could come and visit, we simply said no. They either had to totally turn over the dog or we didn't take him. We had no intention of updating them or anything. They agreed and we took the dog. They never did try to contact us about him and we found him a new home a short time later.

While I have to laugh at the extreme rescue groups who could find excellent homes for their animals without all the restrictions, I have also helped out at rescues and seen first hand the absolute HORRIBLE conditions that some animals live in. No animal should live in conditions that I have seen before. I don't care if they are going for meat.

I do also think that they could go ahead and butcher rescued farm animals to feed the homeless. Even sell the meat and use the proceeds to further fund their rescue.   The important thing is that they are not neglected and abused, right?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> I do also think that they could go ahead and butcher rescued farm animals to feed the homeless. Even sell the meat and use the proceeds to further fund their rescue


yes yes yes! and thank you for saying this.  when i hear about some of this silliness (and yes there are good rescues!) all i can think about is "there are hungry people IN THIS COMMUNITY" ...wow

who knows - maybe there will be a turning of the tides....


----------



## LavacaW

Yeah...I really need some doe rabbits ...I currently have 4 bucks.  To adopt them from the shelter, I would have to have them neutered!  Fat lot of good that's gonna do me.  I don't raise livestock for pets.  I have a dog for that.  A big fat spayed chocolate lab.  I have two spayed cats for the barn/pets.  Everything else is considered livestock!


----------



## kstaven

Better to end up on a hungry persons dinner plate than starving in a field with no forage, abandoned or otherwise abused. That is my view.


----------



## nightshade

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> Talk about cruelty to the dog! A good hunting dog has the instinct to hunt and love it. We have many hunting dogs in the area and those dogs are so happy when they are out hunting
> 
> 
> 
> we've been laughing about this all morning... i guess its better for them to sit inside all day? wow! we'll i guess you could get a coon hound, put a little sweater on him, and carry him around in a purse all day? hee hee hee hee hee
> 
> people are crazy. and so are hunting dogs who wear little sweaters
> ;-)
Click to expand...

oh I know. I have grown up around hunting dogs and I am sorry but how are you suppose to keep a hunting dog from doing what it loves to do because a human thinks it is cruel for the dog to do it. 

yea our one buddy has a redtick that has to wear his little sweater when he goes hunting if it is too cold or snowing. I always bust him that he can't take it to the club cause the other dogs will laugh at him.


----------



## nightshade

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I do also think that they could go ahead and butcher rescued farm animals to feed the homeless. Even sell the meat and use the proceeds to further fund their rescue.   The important thing is that they are not neglected and abused, right?


yes and there are many rescues that tell you that you can not butcher and adopted farm animal, then they wonder why they can not adopt them out it is really frustrating. Especially when bad rescues, which there seems to be a lot more of in recent years, make it harder for the good and truthful ones to operate, collect donations and make adoptions because people are starting to lose trust in them.


----------



## kstaven

There are some good rescues out there. But one thing I have noticed with bad ones is that the owners and workers have a god complex. They are god in their own delusional mind and world.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> has to wear his little sweater when he goes hunting if it is too cold or snowing.


does he have to wear mittens too? hee hee hee hee hee

my neighbors, heaven love them, is currently 'ruining' their dogs. they have goats and cows but they wont let their working dogs work - they keep telling me the dogs are afraid of the livestock. so the dogs sit inside on the couch....while the kids are out there running around trying to take up the livestock. i keep thinkin' you know.. you could get them dogs to do it....

sigh......

the first thing i tell people when they ask how i train my dogs so well is that everything you learned about dogs from oprah isnt true. then i get the mean looks b/c i dont believe that dogs are 'little people in fur coats.


oh well... thats why i keep the gate closed
;-)


----------



## ksalvagno

I think most people don't really want to train their dogs. It is a lot of time and work. That is why so many people take their dogs to the shelters or neglect or abuse them. They don't train them and then wonder why they act like they do. I have to admit that I do very little training but I have chosen that and my dogs are trained enough that they aren't a threat to anyone and don't do any destruction or anything of property. But they have a home for life with me.

I also think that a lot of these new rescues and rescues like PETA are not ultimately about rescuing animals but about making everyone vegan. If you look at mission statements for some of the larger rescue groups that are extreme, it is really about making everyone vegan. They try to say that a long time ago people didn't eat meat but that isn't true, Even in the bible it is obvious that they ate meat from the beginning (after the fall of Adam and Eve).

I think farm animal rescue groups are going to have to rethink everything. I know there is no way I'm going to adopt a pig or a cow (or any other farm animal) with the intention of just letting it live out its life on my farm without getting something from it. I can't afford the feed and don't have the space. There are plenty of local humane butchers who can take care of it and the animal won't suffer.


----------



## sunnygoats

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I also think that a lot of these new rescues and rescues like PETA are not ultimately about rescuing animals but about making everyone vegan. If you look at mission statements for some of the larger rescue groups that are extreme, it is really about making everyone vegan.


Agreed! I was the director of a dog rescue for over 10 years. If a dog came in that was aggressive or had health problems so severe that it would be an emotional and/or financial burden on new owners I would have it humanely euthanized. I got the nickname "death squad". That really hurt because I was sincerely trying my best to find good homes for these dogs, fostered many of them myself and cried over each and every one that didn't make it (there were only a few, but that's all it took for some people to take exception). The reason I got out of rescue was because of some of the wacko people I had to deal with in my own rescue and in other rescues.
BTW, I would not be able to adopt an animal from most rescues or shelters. I have shown, raced, bred and trained dogs to obedience titles (in 2 countries), have a business that deals with dogs and have had extensive experience in dog handling for over 20 years.
The reason? Even though most shelters and rescues do not place animals that are not altered I would not qualify as someone who could adopt because I have intact animals (and have never had an accidental breeding).
To the OP: My policy for people who wanted to "keep in touch" with their previous pets or wanted "updates" was absolutely NOT! We never lost a dog coming into the rescue because of it.


----------



## Fainter

In terms of meat eating, the "Paleolithic Diet" is actually the best for people.  It includes a lot of meat plus raw vegetables. No grains.  This is what people ate for 150,000 years before they discovered agriculture.  Meat is actually essential to women due to monthly blood loss which can't be replaced by vegetables.  The use of meat was responsible for the development of the human brain, which uses 1/6th of the total calories consumed each day.  Having to figure out how to get meat also fueled the development of the human brain and the evolution of language. 

The bible is a collection of campfire stories, but that is another topic.


----------



## kstaven

*Lets not turn this into a religious debate folks. I really hate having to close threads!*


----------

